# Diamond D7 be quick !!



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Not mine but please someone buy this quick before I do lol 

DIAMOND AUDIO D7 TWO CHANNEL AMP-MADE IN USA - eBay (item 270717507038 end time Mar-15-11 18:50:14 PDT)


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Was there a BIN? Otherwise it's just gonna go up and up.


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

there are 2 other d7's on ebay a 7402 and a 7054 with a buy it now or best offer..lol


----------



## 05impalaSS (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a D7402 & D7104 in my car, these amps are by far the best I have had and hope they last a lifetime!


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

nismos14 said:


> Was there a BIN? Otherwise it's just gonna go up and up.


The BIN was 200 bucks !! If I wasnt 7 days from closing on a house I would have bought it in an instant .


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, I'll have to take my chances with the masses now. So many amps, so little time. I really need that tax refund to get here...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I was the KING of D7's last year, i have 4 of the D7402's, 8 of the D7152's, a few D7401's, 3 of the 6channel D7056 and few more...

the average prices for these are $175 - $250 depends on condition, all of them are worth 2x more.. some of the best amps I have used.


just remember except for the D7401 mono amp, it you wanna bridged these 4ohms is lowest setting. The D7402 is the king 2 channel rated at 400w rms x 2 it does 1600+ w rms at 4ohms....


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

DAT said:


> I was the KING of D7's last year, i have 4 of the D7402's, 8 of the D7152's, a few D7401's, 3 of the 6channel D7056 and few more...
> 
> the average prices for these are $175 - $250 depends on condition, all of them are worth 2x more.. some of the best amps I have used.
> 
> ...


Do you have a vault with all your gear? You're like Batman with all your toys. 

I'd definitely run a d7 for front stage only.


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

I tried one years ago when it was still branded esoteric. I dont remember which model it was but holy hell it was fantastic in every way ! SQ, build quality,looks !!
These are some of the best amps out there and people still dont know it


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I had 2 . they were so nice. only they were rather large. I didnt have room at the time to use them in my little Celica so I sold them. works of art


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeesh. The snipers were out on this one; went up forty dollars in the final minutes, and sixty in literally the last second. Congrats if the winner is from DIYMA.


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

dont worry there is a d7054 and 7402 with buy it now or best offers .. lol


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

sancho20 said:


> dont worry there is a d7054 and 7402 with buy it now or best offers .. lol


Yeah, but I don't know if I want to spend the extra $100+ for it. It's the cheapskate in me, I guess.


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

yea you can just offer what you want to spend and see if they(I) take it..


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

sancho20 said:


> yea you can just offer what you want to spend and see if they(I) take it..


Oh, so they're your items? I'll peek in the piggy bank and see what I can come up with. if yours are the NIB ones, I think I'd be interested.


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

yea they are mine.. They are in the box but not new used for maybe a month total...IM really suprised the 7402 hasent sold..I saw one sell on ebay for $577 and wasnt even that nice..


----------

